# Will you be renewing your warranty next year



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

For any 09 owners, I just wanted to see what peoples opinion is of the warranty renewal. I know the prices haven't been released yet but lets assume they will be around £1500 (guess??) for the year.

I will be buying a 2009 R35 in spring next year and am saving my pennies for the day. I personally wouldn't have one without a warranty so either people will be getting rid just before the warranty runs out (and I will need an extra £1500 to buy one) or they will renew and then sell. Or indeed renew and keep.

I've sometimes used the renewal time of a warranty to consider upgrading and so I suppose my personal answer would be.....sell before the renewal is up (and of course get another R35).

I've never done a poll before so hopefully this one works.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

So long as Nissan don't take the p*ss then I'll be having the extended warranty. I like the peace of mind, and I like the fact it makes the car easier to sell if I want to.

No intention of selling the car, however, its great. Only thing I'd buy to replace is an MY11 model, but the price jump isn't justifiable to me right now.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Nissan price will be well north of £1500 judging by everything GTR since release and would only be available to unmodified cars that are being serviced at HPC's - that leaves about 25 cars in the UK to choose from!!

D


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

sumo69 said:


> Nissan price will be well north of £1500 judging by everything GTR since release and would only be available to unmodified cars that are being serviced at HPC's - that leaves about 25 cars in the UK to choose from!!
> 
> D


Who are these 25....time to name and shame until they get with the programme!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

I believe the Nissan R35 extended warranty will begin with the number 2 (followed by three 000's) from a conversation I had with them yesterday. Doesn't seem good value given the amount of HPC servicing costs 09 & 10 owners would have had to pay to qualify.


----------



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

I will prob run the car without warranty as the money you would spend each year can be saved then pay a bill if required. 

I used to pay ~£1000-1200 for my M3 CSL extended warranty and nothing ever broke so was a waste of money really. 

But I use my car as a daily drive and don't track it so hoepfully it will do 200,000 miles


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be lapsing, keeping, servicing with Lichfields and having a few mods too. Can't wait!


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll be lapsing; More mods look good. Thinking a bit of mix and match... Litchfield Imports, SVM, & R.B. Motorsport... :thumbsup: although not heard what L.I. can do warranty wise. 

No pun intended, "honest John" Quentin Wilson aside, I just tried their online instant quote, but they don't do the GT-R online. Only by phone. ALthough their ads quote a £9.5K price for a replacement tranny... anybody ever find out a price from them? :runaway:

... soz Sumo & GTC, good as you are, you is a bit too far aways! :bowdown1:


----------



## rob wild (Jul 30, 2007)

I've posted this up before:-

Nissan

But if you put your reg in it give you three options and the best one is £869 which give you unlimited cover! and you can even pay monthly! All seems good to me!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks a steal until you read the FAQ's:

"Unfortunately, we cannot cover the following vehicles; Nissan Skyline GT / GTR, Infiniti models, vehicles outside Nissan original 3 year 60,000 mile warranty..." 

D


----------



## Aerodramatics (Feb 10, 2008)

I typed my plate in.

I just got quoted £1319 for the "unlimited" option (ignoring the disclaimer, as David pointed out). £779 for the "drive" option, and £1259 for the "premium".

Wonder why they waste the customers time by quoting for the GT-R and then disclaim in the small print... doh!


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

It has surprised me actually that 3 times as many people will see their warranty lapse than renew it.

What affect do you think that will have on values?

If we take Waltong's suggestion that it could be £2k for a warranty. In May for example, how much would an 09 car with 11 months warranty be worth in comparison with an identical car without a warranty? Surely this has to be factored in without even thinking about what it potentially covers that could go wrong.

I've had previous M3's and renewed the warranty knowing that it was worth £500-£750 more with a BMW warranty when I go to sell (obvioulsy deminishing as the extended year goes on - although safe in the knowledge that the next owner can extend again when the year is up - if its lapses thats it....its not like a porsche which can have inspection then start a new warranty)

I know litchfield and SVM et al can often repair rather than replace but think of things like electronics, audio, satnav/ipod system/screen.....You could easily face a 5k bill in an instant :nervous:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Before I voted I'd want to look at hte price and exactly what's covered.

In my experience with other car makers, the three year warranty is not the same as an extended one. Sometimes they are backed by a third party and just sold by the dealer. So you get lots of grief when you try to claim because you are eating into their profit margin.

On my Range Rover I did extend the warranty for one year. When the tyre pressure system played up the terms of the warranty (which I then found out was not a real Land Rover one) said I had to pay any diagnositic charges. So before any work or claim could be put in I had to pay £100 each time.

I am not sure any warranty is worth it unless it's backed by Nissan themsleves, or a well known company like Litchfields that know the car and customer.

Fact is, it's insurance. Most of the time you'll lose money, but a few will be covered for a big claim. They don't do it to lose money, so you have to decide if you think you'll be in the majority that won't have a problem or the smaller number that will claim more than they pay.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Yep had the same issue with Porsche's extended warranty.

They only pay out if the fault is found and repaired. So I was left with a £900 bill for them failing to find out why my driver's door mirror wouldnt demist. They spent a day taking the door apart, removing the mirror, testing it on another car to finally tell me there must be a broken wire somewhere and that they couldnt go after that.

Didnt keep that car much longer afterwards.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

I see the warranty as useful for two reasons - first is easier resale. Might not get the cost of the warranty back, but it should make the car quicker to sell.

Second is its insurance against getting in the car one day and then finding 2 pistons in the passenger seat and a big ball of fire in the windscreen, whilst sat on the driveway.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

An insurance policy or extended warranty is purely a risk management tool. I have run many cars without warranty but in the case of the GTR I personally refer to purchase some protection against that risk. It will depend on the price of course.


----------



## GTRAM (May 6, 2008)

I have a quote for 988 (1 year ) serviced at a main dealer from Warranty Direct through the Telegraph website. 760 at an independent. Do any of our friendly specialist independents offer a package that will cover this plus the cost of annual servicing.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The warranty companies are a bit of a joke, they will wriggle and wriggle to get out of paying. It's how they make a living.
And Nissan will probably take the p1$$ with some crazy price once the GT-R tax is added.

So unless one of the GT-R specialists on the forum does a warranty I'll be forgetting the idea and trying not to break it.


----------



## WSMGTR (Nov 28, 2011)

When I was last at the dealer about 3 weeks ago I was told approx £2,600 for one years extended warranty and around £6,500 for 3 years. After hearing the prices I didnt even bother asking what it covers..............

Third party warranties can be good but theres alot of fine print and they will try wiggle out of any claims.

I will let mine lapse and save myself some money


----------



## twerly (Apr 14, 2011)

I would not consider purchasing a Nissan Extended Warranty, I only just managed to get the tire pressure valves replaced under the 3 year warranty, this was a fight that I needed help from on this forum. As mentioned from previous posters, they will use any excuse - must be HPC serviced, ANY mods.. etc will be a get out clause.

I may consider a Litchfield extended warranty. I would not consider buying a warranty just to keep re-sale price, the R35 is rare and if you price is rightt and it is well looked after the extended warranty in my opinion will not be a deal breaker. I agree that it is insurance and a personal gamble if you have a reliable car. For low mileage not tracked cars I would keep my money, though bet Nissane would not cover any claim on a tracked car!! so that rules out 5 more of the 25 so now down to 20!!

I have never taken up the extended warranty on 2 x M3's and a 645 and so far been lucky

Steve


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Spoke to Iain Litchfield today, and it is looking like his offering will be about £1k for the year AND will cover any mods provided they were done by him.

Very impressive.


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

David.Yu said:


> Spoke to Iain Litchfield today, and it is looking like his offering will be about £1k for the year AND will cover any mods provided they were done by him.
> 
> Very impressive.


That will be very compelling, especially as i decided to go for Iain's Stage 4 upgrade.


----------



## Chris1049 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nope, not for me. Mine runs out in July so it'll be yearly servicing and I'll just busk it. 

Whatever happens happens. Ive never bought extended warranties or extra insurance on anything ever. You can get tyre cover, key cover etc etc. Its all getting out of hand.

It wouldnt affect my buying decision either. If the car was correctly looked after with all records present so you can see if its been troublesome than I'd be happy with it.


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Spoke to Iain Litchfield today, and it is looking like his offering will be about £1k for the year AND will cover any mods provided they were done by him.
> 
> Very impressive.


very good news

and Im sure Lichfield will also be responsible for keeping 2nd had values up
the £2600 from Nissan is a pisstake and would have affected the market badly as some potential new owners would be frightened off buying 3 year old gtrs

Well done ian-

All you need now is a centre in the south east-


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anybody on here been quoted £2600 from Nissan first hand? Not accusing, just want to know if it's a direct quote.


----------



## BHopper (Sep 30, 2001)

*Extended Warranty Prices*

Below is the option to extend the warranty on a new GTR order.

I assume this is what dealers are currently looking at when they are telling people here that the 1 year extension will be approx £2.6k for existing GTR's.

Ben.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

smifffy said:


> Has anybody on here been quoted £2600 from Nissan first hand? Not accusing, just want to know if it's a direct quote.


I asked my dealer and their response was "we can't sell you a warranty as we haven't got FSA accreditation ... speak to another dealer or Nissan". I tried Nissan and they refused to quote/sell me one. Since mine doesn't run out for a few months I'm going to hold off ringing around. I had half-hoped Nissan would do the courtesy of writing to me and trying to sell me one, which just about every other manufacturer does, but I've yet to hear anything.

The whole experience is leaving me feeling a little negative I have to say. Whatever people on this thread like to think, when I buy second hand cars I like to have some peace of mind and I would absolutely take a car with a warranty in preference to one that hasn't.


----------



## smifffy (Oct 10, 2011)

@Bhopper - Yep - I've seen that screen too, but I've not heard of anyone who has an 09 GTR who has been directly quoted from a Nissan HPC?

Mine's going in for some warranty work next weekend - I'll ask them then to give me a formal quote for the warranty.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

That speaks volumes about product confidence and pricing of parts, since the warranty should be about the expected value of required work on average over a pool of cars, plus a little profit for the dealer/insurer.

A 2 yr 911 warranty is £2,315 from Porsche by comparison.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Guy said:


> That speaks volumes about product confidence and pricing of parts, since the warranty should be about the expected value of required work on average over a pool of cars, plus a little profit for the dealer/insurer.
> 
> A 2 yr 911 warranty is £2,315 from Porsche by comparison.


I think the warranty pricing is poor and will just lead to the double whammy of low/no extended warranty sales, and an increased exodus of clients to 'independents.'

With the majority of the UK GTR population coming out of warranty in a very small time window, starting April this year, it is going to be interesting,to see what happens.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Nissan do seem to be shooting themselves in the foot at that price. I expect the insurer would ask the cost for a replacement engine / gearbox and be told the full price, ie not fixing the gearbox. At £12-15K, they will have to cover their exposure with that rediculous price.

Anders


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

But that price is no different to lots of other cars. How much is an M5 engine? They used to charge me around 1200 pa for that. Same for my NSX, which had a very expensive engine/drivetrain.

Nissan UK are just taking the p*ss. It may well be the last straw for me. Its a great car, I haven't had any problems with it, but that is putting a big barrier to used buying IMO.


----------



## PaulMcA (Feb 17, 2010)

A few weeks ago, when I was in at WLMG Slough looking at a couple of 2nd hand GTR's, I asked the sales guy there if there was an Extended Warranty available now through Nissan, he quoted £1500 or there abouts. To be doubly sure, I asked him if this was a confirmed figure and that his answer was a definate one. He said 'yes'.
I still find it unbelievable that Nissan UK have not got collateral and firm pricing on the Extended Warranty by now... And all dealers quote the same!

Yet again, NUK are pandering to the Micra brigade and mindset.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

scampbird said:


> But that price is no different to lots of other cars. How much is an M5 engine? They used to charge me around 1200 pa for that. Same for my NSX, which had a very expensive engine/drivetrain.
> 
> Nissan UK are just taking the p*ss. It may well be the last straw for me. Its a great car, I haven't had any problems with it, but that is putting a big barrier to used buying IMO.


The difference is BMW would try and fix the transmission with what ever parts are required, rather than replace it with a brand new complete box.

Anders


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> The difference is BMW would try and fix the transmission with what ever parts are required, rather than replace it with a brand new complete box.
> 
> Anders


Exactly, a complete Turbo/GT2 engine is about £35k to buy, but dealers regularly simply rebuild the existing one, unless it was completely destroyed. 

Given the availability of GTR independents who can replace/upgrade at far smaller cost, there's no way anyone sensible would be buying a warranty at that price, whereas I kept renewing my warranty on my GT2, when it was then less than £1k per annum.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Well the fact that Iain will warranty a fully (Litchfield) tuned car for £1k p.a. is a very persuasive argument.

I believe Middlehurst are going to be offering something similar too, so very few people are going to take up Nissan's overpriced offering.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

The HPCs need to do something fast. Not only are they selling very few new cars, but all their servicing work is about to start leaving them. If no-one buys extended warranties then there's no reason to get them serviced there at higher prices and with ridiculous intervals, that they themselves have contradicted with the later cars.


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Left hand .... Right hand*

Different HPC`s cannot give the same price re general servicing so what makes you so surprised they cannot agree on an extended warranty price ?

Independants have it sown up - they have superior knowledge , less overheads and the ability to repair rather than replace whilst not being tied up with trying to run a profitable dealership. This means they can offer a much more attractive proposition which also has the by-product of rewarding loyal customers :thumbsup:

I think a Nissan Extended Warranty will be more rigorously policed than the existing 3 year one given with the car and potentially have more small ( get out ) print. Even a Y pipe or failure to complete a pre trackday and a post trackday inspection "May" cause a problem - who knows ? Will the extended warranty also be transferable, because if it is not then all this talk about keeping resale value is in vain.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

TBH if Litchfield offered it at the same price as my local Nissan dealers I'd still take it up with Litchfield as I'd feel happier with them sorting the car.

£2.6k is expensive if and hopefully nothing will goes wrong in 2 years of having that warranty you've lost £5k you'd have been better off taking no warranty and for £5k you'll be able to fix 'most' issues be it electrical or smaller faults. 

Somewhere around £1.2k I think I'd be happy basically £3 a day when you break-it down for peace of mind is a small price to pay.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Whats a warranty ???


----------

